# Direktlink zu Datei auf Server unterbinden



## Lexatus (11. September 2012)

Hallo liebes Forum,

Ich habe letzens auf einer Homepage ein Video mit dem <embed> Tag eingebunden, dieses Video ist in einem Passwortgeschützen Bereich welcher ich erstellt habe. Nun da ich das Video direkt auf der Hompage eingebunden habe, ist ein direktlink im Sourcecode vorhanden. Also wenn ich im Browser http://www.Homepage.ch/dasvideo eingebe, wird mir der Passwortgeschütze Bereich angezeigt und das Video abgespielt.

Nun da jeder weis, dass das nicht optimal ist, dachte ich mir mache ich ein .htaccess und schränke die Berechtigungen ein, doch nun ja dies funktioniert zwar, jedoch wird mir dan werder der Passwortgeschütze Bereich angezeigt, geschweige denn das Video wieder gegeben. 

Nun kennt irgendjemand einen besseren Weg, der mir erlaubt, z.B. das video nicht direkt auf der Seite einzubinden, sondern evt. nur vom Server zu streamen damit gar kein solcher Link vorhanden ist. Oder kann ich evt. die Umleitung steuern wie es z.B. X-Sendfile ermögicht?

Da ic mich mit Servern nicht wirklich auskenne, wäre es mir lieber, das ich den Weg des X-Sendfile nicht gehen müsste.

Herzlichen Dank im vorraus für eure Hilfe.
Gruss Lexatus


----------

